# Generals 2: EA will Feedback - PC-exklusives Grafikmonster, Schauspieler & Co. - was wünscht ihr euch?



## TheKhoaNguyen (21. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Generals 2: EA will Feedback - PC-exklusives Grafikmonster, Schauspieler & Co. - was wünscht ihr euch?* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Generals 2: EA will Feedback - PC-exklusives Grafikmonster, Schauspieler & Co. - was wünscht ihr euch?


----------



## getier (21. Dezember 2011)

Keine unrealistischen hyper modernen einheiten wie zb dieser orcer verschnitt oder der rail panzer. die sollen einen gegenwartsspiel erstellen nach guter aler roter alarm manier.

so wie basisbau und schiffe. aber das sollte sowieso selbstverständlich sein.


----------



## stockduck (21. Dezember 2011)

Ich wünsche mir einfach einen guten Support des Spiels wie es z.B. Blizzard macht.

Zero Hour war mit seinen "12" Fraktionen ein Wahnsinn was Balancing betrifft. Und was macht EA? 3 Patches sind herausgekommen. So kann man ein Spiel nicht fördern.


----------



## Itchythesecond (21. Dezember 2011)

KEINE LASER! Ansicht die auch weit genug vom Schlachtfeld herauszoomen kann. AR3 und C&C 3 war mir einfach zu nah dran. Lan Modus wäre wünschenswert. Das Gewand nicht zu futuristisch. Habe die Befürchtung das Bioware da vielleicht über das Ziel hinausschießt. Übertriebene Superwaffen wie Orbitale-Laser und Atomwaffen möchte man auch nicht. Und bloß keine Überraschungsfraktion wie die
Cybermutanten Holländer oder ähnliches...


----------



## pepsodent (21. Dezember 2011)

Ich wünsche mir, dass EA noch vor Release von Generals 2 pleite geht.


----------



## z3ro22 (21. Dezember 2011)

der orcer ist nich hoch modern wann begreift ihr das entlich mal....kennt sich einer von euch überhaupt mit  militär technik aus ?


----------



## IlllIIlllI (21. Dezember 2011)

ich will sex ,drogen und gewalt.


----------



## Corvi (21. Dezember 2011)

1. keine überwaffen im multiplayer, für die balance.

2. kein übertriebenes stein/schere/papier balancing. sicherlich sollte es konter geben, aber nicht nach dem motto 2 einheiten sorte x machen eine armee von sorte y nutzlos, mit der ausnahme luft einheit vs. boden einheit die nicht luft angreifen kann natürlich.

3. story die nicht auf titten und hollywood b-promis setzt, sondern eine clevere story und fähige (noch) no-names mit einer eher ernsten story.


----------



## kornhill (21. Dezember 2011)

getier schrieb:


> Keine unrealistischen hyper modernen einheiten wie zb dieser orcer verschnitt oder der rail panzer. die sollen einen gegenwartsspiel erstellen nach guter aler roter alarm manier.
> 
> so wie basisbau und schiffe. aber das sollte sowieso selbstverständlich sein.


 
Soso...Red Alert ein Gegenwartsspiel.... mit mobilen Schattengeneratoren und Tesla Spulen. ...


----------



## IceGamer (21. Dezember 2011)

Lan-Modus

drei unterschiedliche Fraktionen, die dann hoffentlich durch ein Addon wieder mit jeweils 3 zusätzlichen Generälen ergänzt werden

klassischer Basenbau

die Ionenkannone aus Tiberium Wars, die von Generals war echt witzlos

generell ein halbwegs realistisches Szenario, d.h. Terroristen, Kommunisten (Russen,Asien etc.) und die EU/USA und bitte keine dummen Kostüme und lächerliche Dialoge wie in AR3

manchmal sind weniger Farben im Spiel einfach mehr... AR3 war ein Spiel für Kinder...

keine DLC's oder sonstigen Zusatzinhalte, die ich mir einzeln dazu kaufen muss... besonders Einheiten, Gebäude und Maps sollen für alle verfügbar sein

ein waschechtes Addon, so wie man es von der C&C-Reihe gewohnt ist

keine Rollenspiel-Elemente... lasst das Spiel und das Gameplay wie es ist, fügt einfach nur ein paar wenige neue Einheiten und Gebäude hinzu, ne neue Kampagne, die nicht nach 5 Stunden vorbei ist und schon ist das Spiel perfekt!


----------



## IlllIIlllI (21. Dezember 2011)

diablo 3 is auchn kids game und trotzdem 1. platz hier im most wanted ranking :>


----------



## lex23 (21. Dezember 2011)

siehe pepsodent


----------



## Alexey1978 (21. Dezember 2011)

Wünschenswert wäre für mich, wenn man sich hier nicht all zu weit vom ersten Teil weg bewegt. Klar mehr als nur ein neues Grafikgewand darf es schon sein aber halt nicht ein Generals 2 das kaum noch an den ersten Teil erinnert. Ich möchte wieder die vielen Fraktionen wie Luftwaffengeneral oder Panzergeneral haben die fand ich toll. Da konnte dann jeder die Fraktion spielen, die er am meisten mochte und ja ich weiß, das es vom Balancing her ein eher schwieriger Titel war und trotzdem möchte ich die "spezialisierten" Generäle gerne wieder sehen. Das brachte einfach mehr Vielfalt rein. 

Tja und Superwaffen gehören zu Generals einfach dazu. Kein Scudsturm? Kein Atomraketen? Keine Partikelkanone? Das wär doch kein Generals mehr. Wen die Superwaffen zu sehr stören der einigt sich halt mit seinen Mitspielern auf die "No Superweapon"-Option die sicher auch wieder vorhanden sein wird. Vielleicht wird ja auch eine Konterwaffe eingebaut mit der man eine Superwaffe kontern/abfangen kann, wer weiß. Sie gänzlich rauszunehmen fänd ich jedenfalls sehr schade.

Und ich muss z3ro22 recht geben. Wer von "aktueller" Militärtechnik spricht, sollte auch wissen was es heutzutage alles schon gibt und das ist mehr als mancher wahr haben möchte. Laser? Gibt es schon, werden zur Abwehr von Raketen und Artilleriegeschossen eingesetzt sowie zum abfangen von Interkontinentalraketen (eingebaut in ein großes Flugzeug). Ebenso finden sie verwendung um Entfernungen zu bestimmen oder feindliche Zieloptiken zu zerstören oder kleinere Helikopter. Auch ein System zur Abwehr von Panzerabwehrraketen wie sie der Paladin in Generals hatte ist schon fast in serienreife soweit ich weiß. Es ist also in Punkto Laser nur noch ein kleiner Schritt bis zu den Lasern wie es sie in Generals gibt. Da reden wir also weniger von Science Fiction und mehr von Science Facts.  Klar es ist "nur" ein Spiel aber alle die die immer reale Militärtechnik fordern sollten sich erst mal besser informieren.


----------



## leckmuschel (21. Dezember 2011)

das spiel muss wieder die möglichkeit haben, die community eigene mods auf die beine stellen zu lassen ! denn wenn da ein ingamestore vorhanden ist, wird man bestimmt keine modtools bekommen, und schön dlc für dlc verkaufen wollen.
towerdefense, eigene kampagnen etc. wären dann wieder möglich und hält das spiel viel länger am leben.


----------



## PuRe69 (21. Dezember 2011)

einen Lan-Modus und ne Coop-Story wäre bombe 

am besten noch ein Modus bei dem man eine Basisverteidigen muss ...


----------



## Woidl (21. Dezember 2011)

Bitte keine C&C4 verschandelung.


----------



## wyv3rn (21. Dezember 2011)

Homer, wir wollen das perfekte Auto bauen, kannst Du uns dabei helfen?


----------



## MisterCritics (21. Dezember 2011)

Vieeel größere Maps um mehr taktische Möglichkeiten zu öffnen und um größeren HAUPT-Basisbau zu ermöglichen.

Kleinere Außenposten sollten baubar sein und vieles zur Verteidigung bieten. (Mauern, tore, Wachtürme, Bunker)
Flughafen der sich ausbauen lässt und nicht nur maximal für 2 oder 3 flugeinheiten platz bietet. Ausbaubarer Flughafen wäre ein muss. Genauso wie ein ausbaubarer Schiffshafen. Das sollte aber nicht einfach zu erreichen sein. Mann muss sich entscheiden auf was man verstärkt setzen will. Land, Luft, Wasser

- Erneuertes Wirtschaftssystem. (Geld UND rohstoffe) Kauf und Verkauf von Einheiten an Verbündete

- Sehr viele verschiedene Einheiten wobei keine nutzlos sein sollte.

- Diplomatische Verhandlungen. Mann kann zB einen Waffenstillstand für gewisse Zeit aushandeln (Multiplayer).

- Cyberwarfare-Abteilung (den Radar des Feindes hacken zB)

- Mod-Kompabilität

- KEINE ORIGINPFLICHT!!!

- Battlerecorder

- motivierender Multiplayer (Levelaufstieg mit Freischaltung von neuen Einheiten oder Gebäuden)

- Unterirdische Gebäude oder Hangars/Lager um Einheiten oder Rohstoffe (Gold) von Feind zu verstecken um taktisch einen Vorteil zu haben.

-Kraftwerke sollten 2-3 ausbaustufen haben und den Spielern das Farmen von Kraftwerken zu ersparen.

- nicht zu futuristisch

- zerstörbare Häuser / krater im boden

- Attrappen als Ablenkungsmanöver


----------



## Bl4ckburn (21. Dezember 2011)

Dinosaurier.


----------



## sly1286 (21. Dezember 2011)

Kein Origin


----------



## getier (21. Dezember 2011)

z3ro22 schrieb:


> der orcer ist nich hoch modern wann begreift ihr das entlich mal....kennt sich einer von euch überhaupt mit  militär technik aus ?



doch mein freund. und außer irgend welche spielerein und handdrohnen gibt es nichts im wirklichem waffeneinsatz der auch nur ansatzweiße eingesetzt wird. die gehen alle in richtung global hawk oder mq170. und das liegt alleine schon daran das diese form des flugobjekts nicht das beste für kampfeinsätze ist. 




kornhill schrieb:


> Soso...Red Alert ein Gegenwartsspiel.... mit mobilen Schattengeneratoren und Tesla Spulen. ...


die chronosphäre und der schattengenerator (und nicht mal der) sind aber auch das einzige was in dem spiel zukunftsträchitg ist. teslaspulen gibts sehr wohl und die sind bedingt auch dazu in der lage. nur brauchen diese strom ohne ende. also gar nicht mal so unreallistisch sondern ziemlich real.

@Alexey1978
1) es ist ein unterschied ob es etwas gibt und nicht verwendet wird oder ob es das noch nicht gibt. 
2) der laser den du ansprichst gibt es war (in bedingter form) der funktioniert aber mehr schlecht als recht. effektiv funktioniert er nur bei raketen und da auch nur in einem umfeld wo er für menschen mehr als gefährlich ist. 
und so weit ich weiß wurde das projekt eingestellt weils unmengen an geld kostete und mobil kaum bis garnicht einsetzbar war da es so dermaßen viel an strom frisst das man es gerade mal auf rießigen schiffen oder einem flugzeug angebracht hat .

wobei ich gegen den laser-raketenabwehr gar nicht mal irgend was sage. der ist im vergleich zu einer "orca-Drohne" noch im bereich das es in den nächsten jahren wirklich zum einsatz kommt.


----------



## Mothman (21. Dezember 2011)

Fliegende Nazi-Zombies mit Hammerhaiköpfen und Origin.
Wäre mir beides wichtig.


----------



## HMCpretender (21. Dezember 2011)

Ea kann sich sein Feedback ganz tief rektal einführen. Mit Abschaum rede ich nicht.


----------



## Cornholio04 (21. Dezember 2011)

Ja bitte keine Origin-Pflicht. Ansonsten hab ich nur den Wunsch, dass es wie der erste Teil wird  - der war doch wunderbar! Die drei Parteien haben sich schön voneinander unterschieden, jede brauchte eine ganz andere Herangehensweise und spielte sich dementsprechend auch anders. Machts einfach genauso und ich bin glücklich.

Grüße

Corni


----------



## Alexey1978 (21. Dezember 2011)

getier schrieb:


> @Alexey1978
> 1) es ist ein unterschied ob es etwas giebt und nicht verwendet wird oder ob es das noch nicht gibt.
> 2) der laser den du ansprichst gibt es war (in bedingter form) der funktioniert aber mehr schlecht als recht. effektiv funktioniert er nur bei raketen und da auch nur in einem umfeld wo er für menschen mehr als gefährlich ist.
> und so weit ich weiß


 
Naja zum einen hab ich ja fast nur von Systemen geschrieben die es schon gibt und zum anderen wollte ich ja primär damit sagen, das so manche Zukunfts-Technik schon heute vorhanden ist, auch wenn sie "noch" nicht oder vielleicht auch nie in Massenproduktion gehen wird. Es geht ja um Dinge die technisch bereits möglich sind im Vergleich mit Dingen die noch reine Science Fiction sind. 

Die von mir erwähnten Systeme sind alle in einem einsatzbaren Stadium soweit ich weiß und gefährlich sind sie bei falscher handhabung sicherlich allesamt. Falls Du mit gefährlich den Einsatzradius meinst, da muss ich Dir widersprechen. Der Raketen/Artillerie Abwehr Laser ist in der Doku in der ich ihn gesehen habe in der Lage gewesen die Geschosse in für den "Benutzer" sicherer Entfernung zur Detonation zu bringen. Der "Airborne Laser" soll laut den Amerikanern gut funktionieren, wird aber international noch etwas kritisch gesehen.

Aber zum Schluß nochmal: Mir ging es nur darum was heute schon technisch möglich ist, weil manche ja so eine abneigung gegen die vermeindliche Phantasie-Technologie haben die es ja erst in ferner Zukunft möglicherweise geben könnte.


----------



## getier (21. Dezember 2011)

so weit ich weiß und das muss sich eben nicht mit deiner doku decken wird stark bezweifelt das der bodenlaser gegen arti beschuss wirklich funktioniert bzw sinnvoll funktionier. da meines wissenstandes nach ein großteil der anvisierten geschosse weder zerstört, abgewehr oder sonst was wurden. 

das er bei raketen funktioniert leuchtert mir da eher ein und ist ja so weit auch realistisch.  und wie gesagt mit dem laser hab ich eher weniger ein problem weil das noch plausiebel ist und auch noch irgend wie reall in den nächsten jahren werden könnte. 

bei railgunns, microwellenpanzer, psychokämpfer oder orca drohnen (alleine wegen der eigenschaften) wage ich das zu bezweifeln. und zukunfs-games schiesen gegenwärtig aus dem boden wie pilze und auch die c&c reihe ist in den letzten teilen mehr als nur von den settings geplagt worden  (abgesehen von der katastrophalen umsätzung der letzten teile)

es hat ja einen grund wieso generals so beliebt war. wegen dem setting dsie wenigstens ein klein wenig bodenständig und real blieb. 

also wenn schon zukunft dann was noch im bereich des möglichen und nicht irgend welche terminator flugmaschienen oder att's die leute einsammeln.


----------



## Alexey1978 (21. Dezember 2011)

getier schrieb:


> so weit ich weiß und das muss sich eben nicht mit deiner doku decken wird stark bezweifelt das der bodenlaser gegen arti beschuss wirklich funktioniert bzw sinnvoll funktionier. da meines wissenstandes nach ein großteil der anvisierten geschosse weder zerstört, abgewehr oder sonst was wurden.



Ok ich hab natürlich keine Fakten aber in der Theorie ist sowas durchaus denkbar. Artillerie-Geschosse fliegen ja "relativ" langsam und sind somit durchaus anvisierbar mit dem Laser. Naja und solange die Dinger mit hochexplosivem Sprengstoff gefüllt sind, denke ich das eine starke hitzeentwicklung welche ja durch den Laserstrahl verursacht wird, durchaus zur vorzeitigen explosion des Geschoßes führen kann. 

Aber genug der Theorie. Ich muss nämlich mal kurz etwas offtopic gehen. Kennst Du das Spiel Act of War und das Addon High Treason? Die waren sehr gelungen fand ich und auch mit größtenteils realen Einheiten. Ja sie hatten auch ein paar futuristische Einheiten aber nicht so viele das es ein reiner SciFi RTS sein könnte. Ich hoffe das davon mal ein zweiter Teil gemacht wird. Ich spiele Teil 1 heute noch.


----------



## getier (21. Dezember 2011)

jo. act of war war absolut genial.  vorallem das addon. ich fands nur schade das man die schiffe nicht in den mp implementiert hatte. (nur per mod und die war ja dann doch noch etwas buggy)

jo. high treason war aber eine wirklich gelungene kombination. vorallem weil diese einheien ja alle denkbar bzw schon vorhanden waren.
genau so wäre für mich eine c&c G2 perfekt. ein abslolut gelungenes gegenwarts-strategiegame.


----------



## nataSic (21. Dezember 2011)

ich wünsche mir für Generals 2, dass es kein origin hat und das zwischensequenzen ingame sind ;P


----------



## Kasian (21. Dezember 2011)

getier schrieb:


> so weit ich weiß und das muss sich eben nicht mit deiner doku decken wird stark bezweifelt das der bodenlaser gegen arti beschuss wirklich funktioniert bzw sinnvoll funktionier. da meines wissenstandes nach ein großteil der anvisierten geschosse weder zerstört, abgewehr oder sonst was wurden.
> 
> bei railgunns, microwellenpanzer, psychokämpfer oder orca drohnen (alleine wegen der eigenschaften) wage ich das zu bezweifeln.


 
Es gab bereits Anti-Arti-Laser, diese waren allerdings in der Tat sehr unpräzise und haben zu viel Energie verbraucht.

Aber zu Mikrowellenpanzern und Railguns empfehle ich dir mal das hier zu lesen

Railguns
Mikrowellenpanzer

Die Orcas sind ja nichts weiter als designtechnisch 'gepimpte' VTOL Aircrafts, wie sie das Militär mitlerweile standardmäßig verwendet. Das im Screenshot gezeigte Modell gibt es afaik zwar nicht so mit Pilot, allerdings als Drone sehr wohl.
Daher passt das schon alles. Und bis auf TD war C&C schon immer voll mit solcher Technik, und selbst dort gabs ja schon den Stealth Tank und die Ionenkanone. Daher ist Generals da eher die Ausnahme als die Regel.


----------



## getier (21. Dezember 2011)

ja es gibt sie als zivile drohne. aber für kampfeinsätze ist diese konzept nicht brauchbar und wir so in kampfvehikel vermutlich auch in nächster zeit nicht zu finden sein. Der VTOL ist mehr die ausnahme als die regel und wohl das einzige gefährt dieser art das millitärisch genutzt wird. zumal die nutzung dieses fahrzeug einem absolut anderem spektrum entspricht als eine orca zb. nämlich das absätzen und bergen von truppen mit einem senkrechtstarter der eine hohe reisegeschwindigkeit erreicht. der nachteil ist aber an dem teil das es unter feindfeuer mehr als unstabil ist. wobei der VTOL wenigstens noch den vorteil der aerodynamik eines fliegers hat. was man vom orcer nicht behaupten kann. 

tatsache ist aber das sich dieser aufbau für kampfeinsätze nicht auszahlt und auch vermulich nicht auszahlen wird. das alleine beweist schon die geschichte der helis. 

zu den links: ja schön und gut das der spaß in der theorie funktioniert. und erhlich gesagt vertrau ich da wiki mehr als einer modder seite. tatsache ist aber, dass der spaß zu viel energie benötigt um ihn realistisch mobil zu nutzen. oder willst du mir erzählen das die fahrzeuge einen kernraktor mitschleppen? heut zu tage kann man noch nicht mal ein elektroauto sinnvoll weiter als 300km bewegen und da willst du mit ein fahrzeug daherkommen, das pro schuss meherer mega- wenn nicht sogar gigawatt an spannung braucht. 

als stationäre waffe lass ich mir das noch einreden wie zB als superwaffe. aber mobil behaupt ich mal das die teile nicht mal in den nächsten 10-20 jahren funktionieren werden (zumal an den teilen seit über 70 jahren geforscht wird und erst jetzt ein paar brauchbare durchbrüche gelungen sind wie zB was mach ich damit mir nicht alles durchbrennt).


----------



## Kasian (22. Dezember 2011)

Ja, damit hast du schon recht, allerdings ist das halt auch der Punkt bei Generals gewesen. Es war kein Spiel, welches auf Teufel komm raus nur echte militärische Technik eingesetzt hat, sondern eben an die Realität angelehnte Technik, die jetzt vielleicht noch mehr als experimentel ist. Und das darf ruhig so bleiben, daher finde ich das gezeigte durchaus in Ordnung, wenngleich der 'Orca' Verschnitt natürlich eher gewagt aussieht. Würde mir da ein kompakteres Design wünschen wie die VTOLs aus Crysis zB, aber einfach einmal abwarten.
Und das ist btW keine Modderseite sondern europas größte C&-Community


----------



## Schizophrenic2nd (22. Dezember 2011)

*Generals 2*

hallo liebe leute.

hier mein beitrag als seriöser strategie spieler. nachdem generals zero hour an altersschwäche starb bin ich (bis zum release von generals 2 ) auf starcraft 2 umgestiegen. was man aus diesem spiel lernen kann und in generals integrieren sollte:

- eine liga basierende rangliste, wo man im online modus gegen gleichstarke spieler spielt und nicht gegen random leute, wo die fähigkeiten weit auseinander gehen.

- eine gute balance des spiels. zb gab es im sogenannten lategame von generals zero hour einige imbalances. so hatte zum beispiel der infanterie general keine waffen mit reichweite. wurde also leicht von nuklear geschützen ausgespielt indem sich der gegner stück für stück vorgespielt hat. oder das eine geschütz mit flamensturm upgrade war bei einer kritischen stückzahl das ende für infanterie. ebenso waren aurora alpha bomber und sprengmopedes zu stark. daher wurden von den spielern die eigenen balances durchgeführt mit "pro rules" ( keine aurora bomber, keine superwaffen, keine sprengmotorräder)

- da viele spieler die ich kenne die lust an starcraft 2 verloren haben, mit der begründung es sei zu komplex und biete zu viele strategien, solltet ihr dieses ausnutzen und generals 2 wie generals 1 relativ einfach halten. es gab für jede fraktion vieleicht 2-3 strategien ( je nach general), womit jeder schnell in das spiel finden kann ohne langes lernen von taktiken und timings.

- da sich mein interesse rein auf den wettkampf in strategiespielen begrenzt, kann ich euch zur kampagne keine vorschläge machen, da ich diese eh nicht spielen werde. bitte auf andere hören 

- eine online clan funktion, wo jeder spieler der in einem clan ist, (vieleicht unter optionen) einen clan tag vor seinem nick einfügen kann, welcher aber geändert und auch wieder entfernt werden kann. sollte z.b. der spieler den clan verlassen, sich der clantag andern, oder der clan gewechselt werden, dass der tag einfach geändert werden kann, ohne dass ein neuer account erstellt werden muss (und somit alles was man mit dem account erreicht hat verloren geht)

also die strategien einfach halten, aber eine faire balance für jede rasse in das spiel integrieren. eine ranglisten basierendes online wettkampfsystem einführen mit vieleicht 5 verschiedenen ranglisten systemen. vom 1 sterne general ( für die anfänger und somit "schlechtesten spieler") bis zum 5 sterne general ( die besten spieler der generals online welt). messen kann man dieses können der spieler an der gewinnrate. gewinnt ein spieler mehr als er verliert, steigt er um einen stern (und somit in die nächst höhere liga) auf. + clantag der wieder entfernt werden kann.


mfg.



PS: Kasian, getier und alexey: könnt ihr mal bitte mit eurer besserwisserei hier aufhören? das was ihr hier schreibt ist völlig irrelevant und macht den threat hier nur unübersichtlich. weicht total vom thema ab! also bitte diskutiert das doch per PM aus.


----------



## Desmolan (22. Dezember 2011)

Servus an alle hier,
als C&C Spieler der ersten Stunde muss ich sagen, dass ich ein sehr großer Fan der Zwischenvideos mit echten Schauspielern war, da dies für den Kampagnenmodus dramaturgisch viel ausmacht.
Für den Kampagnen-Modus als auch für den Multiplayer-Modus  wäre eine nette Spielerei 1 od. 2 Level mit verdeckten Operationen, da es auch von EA ist evtl. nen kleiner Abschnitt aus BF3, als ,ich nenne es mal, none-base mission. Diese sollte aber auch nicht zu "schwer" sein um den echten base-basierten C&C Spielern nicht den spass an der Kampagne zu nehmen bzw. das für sie die Kampagne immer an diesem Punkt endet  .

Für den Multiplayer wäre dies natürlich eine ganz eigene mögliche Sektion in der man online auch ne mini Kampagne spielen könnte.  Aber dennoch sollte hierauf nicht zu viele Ressourcen verwendet werden da dies, wahrscheinlich nur einen sehr kleinen Teil der C&C Gamer anspricht.

Vom Game selber verspreche ich mir eine Top Grafik und einen riesigen Spielspaß, eine super Story die packend und realistisch ist,und  aus der heutigen Politischen Situation heraus hätte entstehen könne (Bsp. Nordkorea verbündet sich mit der GLA etc......, [ja ich weis das NK mit China verbündet ist]) 

Zum Multiplayer muss ich mich meinem Vorschreiber Schizophrenic2nd anschließen, das ich mir eine Einstufung der Spieler in Fähigkeiten-Kategorien wünsche, da es mich immer sehr geärgert hat, wenn man schon sehr früh gegen pro´s spielen musste und innerhalb von 5 min plattgewalzt wurde.(Ich hab halt erst den K-Modus durchgespielt)

Zusätzlich könnte man diese Kategorien noch mit zusätzlichen dingen ausstatten, z.B. das man mit aufsteigender Kategorie ( wie schon Vorgeschlagen 1-5 Sterne General) irgend ein neues Gimik erhält, so dass in der 5* Kategorie dann 4 neue z.B. Einheiten hat oder ähnliches, wobei man diese optional auch am Anfang des Games ausschalten kann.

MfG

euer Desmolan

und nun viel Spass beim Zerreisen meiner Ideen


----------



## TheKhoaNguyen (22. Dezember 2011)

Hier werden keine Ideen zerrissen, höchstens diskutiert. Willkommen auf pcgames.de. 

Und ja, es wäre schön, wenn die Beiträge nicht vom eigentlichen Thema abweichen.

Gruß,
The-Khoa


----------



## Enisra (22. Dezember 2011)

naja, jetzt aber mal die Frage an die Techslayer, aber ihr wollts doch schon einen Mammutpanzer haben?
Ich mein, man hatte schon im Vorgänger Technologie, die selbst heute noch ferne Zukunft ist, wie z.B. Kalte Fusion wo selbst die heiße Fusion seit Jahrzehnten immer noch so konstant 20-30 Jahre in der Zukunft einsatzbereit ist

Und naja, wenn man ein wirklich realistisches RTS will, dann würde ich ja eher auf Wargame warten, wo ja die meisten Technologien immer bzw. bis vor kurzem noch im Dienst bei den Streitkräften waren


----------



## C0k31nMyN0z3 (22. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

Ich habe mich hier nun extra registriert, (das sollte schon beweisen wie ernst mir die sache ist, da ich eigentlich garnix davon halte mich i-wo anzumelden) - um mal meine meinung und wünsche bezüglich Generals 2 zu äußern!

Viele von meinen Freunden sind begeisterte Zero Hour-Spieler. Es ist quasi ihr lieblings-Command and Conquer. und das hat einen entscheidenden grund! Die Einheiten sind aufgrund ihrerer konvetionalität NACHVOLLZIEHBAR! Na klar es gibt da mal die ein oder andere futuristische Einheit, und das ist auch gut so aber es hält sich in grenzen! NIEMAND kann einen "Superlaserredeemerofultimatedestruction" auf anhieb, als Anfänger einschätzen. weder wenn man ihn selbst einsetzt, noch wenn er die eigene Basis "zerstiefelt"! 

Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen das ich ein wenig entsetzt war, trotz Freude über den Trailer, als ich deisen "Orcaverschnitt" und diesen "futuretank" in ihm sah! In Generals 1 sahen die Fahrzeuge und Gebäude, trotz DEZENTEM-Futuristischem touch, nachvollziehbar aus! Darum frage ich mich: warum etwas ändern? Warum muss es immer ein "Superredeemerofultimatedestruction" sein? Warum kann es nicht stattdessen ein einfacher Abrams-panzer (oder in diesem falle das Nonameprodukt Crusader oder Paladin) sein?

Generals 1 war so erfolgreich, weil es größtenteils NACHVOLLZIEHBARE, reale konflikte (in abgewandelter form) mit nachvollziehbaren waffen und gebäuden war!
Eine simple Zeltbarracke aus Arlamstufe Rot 1 ist mir lieber als ein futuristisches Schlauchwirrwa aus dem noch ein 5m langer Uranstab rausgrinst.
Weniger ist mehr!

Wenn es nach mir gehen würde, würde Generals 2 wie ein BATTLEFIELD 3 aus strategieperspektive mit gelegentlichen zukunftswaffen ausschauen und nicht wie Starwars!

So und nun zu den Maps!
die Karten in heutigen Titeln wie Kanes Rache oder Tiberium Twilight werden zunehmend wie arenen aufgebaut! klar kann ich verstehen das es im wesentlichen um die Gewährleistung der Fairness bei Teamduellen geht, doch ich vermisse Karten im stile von Alarmstufe Rot 1 in denen man auch mal ggf 'ne Flanke offen lassen musste weil das Terrain "natürlich" war und nicht exakt so aufgebaut wie das Gegner-Terrain nur mit einem Fluss statt einem Bergkamm!

So ich hoffe ich finde hier einige anhänger meiner ansichten.
soviel von mir, zurück zu Lück!


----------



## IntelCyphe (22. Dezember 2011)

Aaaaaaaaaaaalllsssooooooooo
Ich hätte eine Wunsch und dieser wird 100%tig nicht erfüllt 
Kein Origin!!!

Sonst hätte ich gerne:
Mammoth Tank
Lan Modus für lange LAN-Spiele
Skirmish (Gefecht Modus)
16 Player
Maximale Mapgrösse 1500x1500
Mapeditor, klar!
Alte und viele neue Einheiten + unzählige Upgrades
Ansonsten, viel Action, Grafikeffekte, Erdlöcher durch Explosionen und echt krasse Explosionsdruckwellen mit nachwirkungen.
WOW
Wenn ich das bekomme, dann ist mir das Spiel auch 70 Euro wert!

mfg I.C.


----------



## C0k31nMyN0z3 (23. Dezember 2011)

*jaaans wichtig*

achja und niemand will in einem ernstzunehmenden militärspiel farben wie pink oder lila spielen... wie wäre es denn mal mit mehr Einfallsreichtum? z.B.: verschiedene, real existierende Tarnmuster auf die Panzer klatschen...
ist ja sonst wie als Kind wenn man mit Lego gespielt hat, n riesiger bunter haufen würfel!


----------



## CnC-ZH-fan (23. Dezember 2011)

ich stimme "C0k31nMyN0z3 " voll zu, das spiel sollte nicht so futuristisch sein sondern vom mapping her wie generals 1 und von den einheiten her genauso wie zh bzw wie generals und eventuell ein addon wie zh mit verschiedenen generälen. aber blos nicht dieses cyfi getue, davon haben wir schon viel zu viele spiele. wieder ein richtiges klassicgame und wir sind alle froh. wer cyfi haben möchte kann sich kanes rache oder ähnliche spielen!


----------



## BADnoob (23. Dezember 2011)

Ich muss C0k31nMyN0z3 und CnC-ZH-fan ebenfalls zustimmen, ein millitärspiel solle keinesfalls zu quitschig bunt sein.....
Extrem furchtbar fande ich beispielsweise eine farbig umramte einheit wen sie angewählt ist, lieber sollt wie gehabt nur der ran der einheit blinken.
Desweiteren würde ich mich rießig über formationen der einheiten freuen!
Bei generals1 hatte ich immer das prolem das die einheiten sehr unkoordienert auf eiem haufen standen und so oftmals einheiten wie truppentransporter nicht hinter den panzern waren.
Worüber ich mich auch freuen würde währe eine komplexsere steuerug! In der deutschen version von generals1 bestand nicht die möglichkeit tasten zu ändern......
Zum beispiel währe ein rückwertsfahren voneinheiten sehr cool oder einheiten mit steuerbarer zweit fähigkeit.
Auch sollte wert auf aufklärung gelegt werden!heist das man einen gegner zerstören kann bevor er einen sieht, allgemein sollte die reichweite der einheiten erhöt werden dahe so umgebungsedingungen besser genutzt werden können.
Und ganz wichtig: fürt kein levelsystem ein es ist kein shooter sondern ein strategiespiel, wen ich die einheiten nach und nach spielen weill spiele ich story und kein multiplayer!
Bleibt dem altbewährten träu!!!!
Einheiten sollten kombienierbar sein und die einzelnen genärele sollten miteinander in verschiedenen aufstellungen gut harmonieren.
Das ist für mich persönlich das letzte spiel in das ich von EA noch hofnung stecke, würde mich freuen wen nicht nur die grafik in die heutige zeit rutscht sondern auch die einheiten KI!


----------



## Desmolan (23. Dezember 2011)

an BADnoob,
war nur ne Idee mit den Einheiten im Multiplayer  aber ne Abstufung in Fähigkeitenkategorien fände ich schon sinnvoll.
zu C0k31nMyN0z3 die Idee mit den Tarnmustern finde ich auch echt gut, allerdings sollten die sich dann schon in irgendeiner Weise offensichtlich von einander unterscheiden, damit man Freund und Feind auch im Schlachtgetümmel gut unterscheiden kann.


----------



## DangerRyan (25. Dezember 2011)

Fraktionen:
-Europa und/oder Amerika, Nah-Ost, Russland

Kampagne/Story:
-Westen VS Nah-Ost: "Operation Iraqi Freedom" / Golfkrieg
-Nah-Ost VS Russland: Anlehnung Sowjetisch-Afghanischer Krieg
-Westen VS Russland: Schiefgelaufener Kalter Krieg

Einheiten/Gebäude:
-Realistisch, aktuelle Einheiten, kein Cyber-Zukunftsmüll
-Werften und Wassereinheiten
-Brückenbau durch Pioniere (begrenzt, kleine einfache Panzerbrücken)
-Allgemein mehr neue unterschiedliche Einheiten

Single-/Multi- Player und Gameplay:
-Skirmish!
-Riesige Maps 1000+x1000+
-In-Game Tag und Nacht wechsel (nicht zu schnell, eher sehr langsam, sonst wird es unrealistisch und nervig) für Tag und Nacht Stategiezüge, mit begrenzter Sicht bei Nacht für die Einheiten und dem/die Spieler
-In-Game Wettereinflüsse und Wetterwechsel (eher sehr selten sonst wird es auch hier zu unrealistisch und nervig)
-Tag/Nachtwechsel und das Wetter sollten ein-/ausschaltbar sein. 
-Intelligente, schwer durchschaubare, dynamische Feinde bzw. Feindesstrategien

Allgemein waren Generals und Zero Hour schon top, daran sollte also angelehnt werden!


----------



## Enisra (25. Dezember 2011)

ich weiß ja nicht, aber wenn man bei C&C Realistische Einheiten will, ist das nicht so als würde man bei Rammstein ein Jazzband erwarten?
Und man muss schon nochmal fragen: Einen Mammutpanzer wollts aber schon drin haben, oder?

Ansonsten solltet ihr wirklich auf das nächste Eugene Spiel warten, denn naja *hust* diese "Zukunfstechnik" gibts zum Teil heute schon als Studie/Prototyp/Konzept oder Vorserie bzw. es fehlt nicht mehr viel das man das auch machen kann und von daher, ist so die Ablehnung, in anbetracht des Bildes und was man darauf sieht, schon irgendwo komisch und verliehrt ziemlich an fahrt


----------



## Grand-Canon (25. Dezember 2011)

- kein origin 

-und vorallem kein einheiten limit!! 

- interessantes deff system mit mauern, zäune, türme, modifizierbare "plug-in" strukturen, frühwarnsysteme und tore, bringt die tore zurück, was ist eine basis welche einen offenen eingang hat!? (tiberian sun, für mich bester basisbau ever bei C&C ) und kommt weg vom laser, der geht mir sowas von auf die nerven, ist doch langsam die standart waffe von allem und jedem. das mus knallen und rauchen!

- es wurde bereits einige male geposted, aber ich kann dem nur zustimmen, weniger farben gleich weniger kitsch, es braucht doch nicht jede kleinste einheit einen roten oder gelben oder blauen balken auf sich tragen!

- viel mehr einheiten vielfalt, zu land wasser und in der luft = mehr taktische möglichkeiten.

- tag/nacht in angemessenem tempo auf jeden fall

- mehr upgrades was gebäude anbelangt, kraftwerke mehr energie, kaserne usw schnelleres produktionstempo usw...

- unkonventionelle waffen und einheiten sind ganz ok, aber keine sci-fi und psycho dinge wie solche schwebende manga schulmädchen und der gleichen!

- deutlichere unterschiede zwischen den fraktionen in jeder hinsicht


----------



## Schizophrenic2nd (25. Dezember 2011)

hier noch was das ich vergessen habe:
betrifft online multyplayer:

- sollten 2 gegeneinander online spielen, dass der host der lobby noch leute als beobachter hinzufügen kann. und zwar unbegrenzt, bzw min. 10 leute zuschauen können.

- dass diese beobachter funktionen haben wie zb, die ressourcenstände anzeigen lassen, das ressourcen einkommen anzeigen, die apm ( anschläge pro minute/ actions per minute), die einheiten welche die 2 spielenden auf dem feld haben, ganz wichtig auch die stärke der einen fraktion in einer zahl. zb 15 sammler, 3 panzer = 15 sammler mit dem wert 1 + 3 panzer mit dem wert 3 = 15*1 + 3*3 = 24 "supply" / stärke wie man es nennen mag. auch dass man in die ansicht von den spielern selbst gehen kann und dann die maussteuerung der personen sieht, oder in die ansicht der anderen zuschauer, dass man nicht selbst herumfahren muss mit der maus und auch mal nebenher essen kann 

- replays zusammen mit anderen anschauen können. also: nach einem spiel kann man leute in eine gruppe einladen und startet dann sein replay, das wir dann an die anderen übertragen und man kann gemeinsam das replay analysieren. ebenfalls mit den oben genannten beobachter möglichkeiten. 

und bitte keine freischaltbaren einheiten für den multyplayer modus. es darf keiner bevorzugt werden. 
spezialeinheiten die nur 1 mal gebaut werden können sind ok, aber es muss realistisch bleiben. 1 jarmen kell darf nicht die ganze armee vom infanterie general ausschalten können. genauso wie die sniper von usa. man könnte es fixen, indem man die snipe möglichkeiten manuell durchführen muss.


----------



## Harry500 (26. Dezember 2011)

*Support, Patches, Fehlerkorrekturen*

Was ich mir wünsche, wäre vor allem, dass EA, wie auch hier in einigen Beiträgen schon erwähnt, besseren Support in Form von Patches bietet. Sobald Fehler bekannt sind sollten diese verstärkt durch Patches behoben werden. Ganz besonders fällt mir in diesem Zusammenhang auf, dass es schwierig ist, EA überhaupt über einen aufgetretenen Fehler in Kenntnis zu setzen. An diesem Punkt sollte auch an der Möglichkeit gearbeitet werden, überhaupt ein Feedback der Benutzer (der Kunden!) zu empfangen.

Zum Beispiel ist Command & Conquer Kane's Rache bis heute auch nach dem zuletzt verfügbaren Patch-Stand noch mit einigen mehr oder weniger großen Problemen bestückt, die immer wieder zur allgemeinen Freude insbesondere bei LAN-Multiplayer-Spielen beitragen. Hier dazu mal einige Beispiele für alle die, denen das Spiel ein Begriff ist (solche oder Ähnliche Probleme gilt es in Zukunft zu vermeiden, dies sind nur Beispiele):

- Der Titan der Steel Talons ignoriert die Einstellung "Stellung halten". Auch bei dieser Einstellung verfolgt er den Gegner.
- Der Juggernaut "blockiert" von Zeit zu Zeit und stellt das Feuer trotz eines Gegners, der sich in Reichweite befindet, ein. Die Fußstützen klappen dabei ständig aus und wieder ein. Nur eine manuelle Bewegung oder Wechsel von "Stellung halten" auf "nicht Feuern" und wieder zurück behebt dieses Problem (falls man es denn rechtzeitig bemerkt).
- Fernwaffen wie feindliche Artillerie oder z.B. die NOD-Laserkanone feuern auf die eigenen Truppen ohne dass diese für den Gegner aufgeklärt sein können (aus dem Nebel des Krieges heraus).
- Eigene getarnte Einheiten werden vom Computergegner "erkannt". Er folgt diesen, ohne sie anzugreifen, da dies wegen ihrer Tarnung nicht möglich ist. Sobald eine feindliche Einheit die getarnte Einheit erreicht, die diese enttarnen kann (da auch diese ihr gefolgt ist), wird die getarnte Einheit vernichtet, da schon zahlreiche Einheiten "vor Ort" sind. Ein Einsatz von z.B. Scharfschützen gegen den Computergegner wird dadurch nahezu unmöglich.
- Der Wachturm der GDI schießt nur auf Kommando einen kompletten Infanterie-Trupp ab. Ohne Kommando durch den Spieler dauert der Abschuss bedeutend länger, da er nach jedem Team-Mitglied des feindlichen Trupps eine Pause einlegt.

Ich würde nicht erwarten, dass solche Probleme wie in den Beispielen oben bei einem neuen Spiel dieser Reihe nicht mehr auftreten, aber ich würde erwarten dass diese nach einiger Zeit erkannt und abgestellt werden. EA hat durch die Patches bei diesem Spiel schon zahlreiche Fehler behoben (wie auch die Balance angepasst), jedoch trüben solche Umstände wie oben erläutert den Spielspaß doch erheblich.

Was wahrscheinlich grundsätzlich wünschenswert wäre, wäre eine Verbessung der KI in Multiplayer-Spielen oder Gefechten. Diese muss sich auf den (menschlichen) Gegner einstellen, reagieren, Angriffsmuster verändern, Überraschungsangriffe und Täuschungsmanöver durchführen etc. Hier gilt: Qualität geht vor Quantität.


----------



## xmasters (2. Januar 2012)

Also wenn Generals 2 kommt, dann sollte es bitte ohne Onlinezwang auskommen.
C&C ist Kult da gibt es sicher Millionen die das Kaufen.
Die Patch Verfügbarkeit sollte auch über normale Download erreichbar sein, ohne das man so einen Update Launcher braucht.

Das Spiel sollte wenn man im Multiplayer Spielt keine Abo Kosten haben.
Wichtig ist auch das das Spiel im LAN Funktioniert.

Für mich ist auch wichtig, da es ja für den PC entwickelt wird. DX11 hat, sowie ausgewogene Systemleistung bietet. D.h das ein I5 auch reichen sollte.

Gefechts Modus, mit bis zu 11 Gegnern auf Riesen Maps und einen wold builder wäre wünschenswert.
Eine schwerere KI, als bei allen anderen C&C Games das wäre der Hammer.
Nette Zwischensequenzen ala AR3.
Full HD Videos, tolles Intro. 

Was am wichtigsten ist, eine Story die uns umhaut. Z.b ÖL Krise, Terror, Banken usw.. Aufstände im Nahen Osten usw...

Spielprinzip wie C&C Generals Die Stunde Null.
Kein Einheiten Limit, 
Verbessertes Diplomatie System.
Spielparteien wie Luftwaffen General TNT General usw, sollte es wieder geben.
Verschiedene Superwaffen, 
Viele verschiedene Flugzeugtypen, Panzertypen, Infanterie,
Bau System wie aus Generals bekannt.
Wasserfahrzeuge, Werft.


----------



## byaliar (7. Januar 2012)

Falls noch zugehörrt wird.
SP
1 kein origin
2 lan modus mit einstellbarer gegner KI fürs auffüllen von gegner.Im lan modus Koop alllianzemn und diplomatie möglichkleiten
3 Nun selbst zusammenbaubare Einheiten  genau wie in warzone 2100
4 waffen forsching
5 befehlsmenü für jede einheit
6 gruppen erstellen für schnelltasten Komander für fabrik auslieferung auf de map.
7 Strikte befehle wie bei halbschaden zum nächsten reperatur ort fahren
8 mobile  medis und mechaniker 8auto reperatur
9 einfache befehlsleiste für kampf angriffe 8in die zange nehmen flankieren guerilla methoden
10 general ist per 3rd person oder als first person steuerbar.
11 Schlachtfeld wird als monitor angezeigt bziehungsweise man kann reinzoomen.
12 basenbau
13 rescourcen müssen erobert werden 
14 Forschungs gegenstände müsssen gefunden werden und erforscht werden.
15 Spezielle General fähigkeiten
16 wieder traschige filme dabei
17 Ernsthafte Story
18 fahrzeug rumpfe, bewaffnung , panzerung, antrieb und treibstoffart. Sowie die einheiten ausrüstung sollten nach klasen und alle miteinander kombinierbar sein.
19 Ki Gegner steigert ihre Schwierigkeit je nach Rang an. (erst masse dann klüger)
20 Die KI agiert je nach situation (kein Stures Script.
21 Das map gelände lässt Sich nutzen, und man kann sogar graben (tunnel oder gräben als front erstellen. Panzer wall und andere möglichkeiten)
22 mann kann Strassen bauen
23 Man kann mauern mit abwehrwaffen bauen
24 Spione können gegner Soldaten fahrzeuge miemen, erkannt wird nur durch andere Spione (feindliche aktionen).
25 aufklärung einheiten sind bewaffnet
26 Die maps sind nicht offen.
27 es gibt wasserwege due die maop unterbrechen können auch gräben oder berge sein
28 freie maps offenes gelände gibt es nur bei SP Spiel
29 Der Sp modus hatt archievsment (steam oder GFWL)
30 Der SP rang ist nicht der Onlinerang.

MP
1 Serverbrowser vom Spiel aus mit punkbuster
2 Der gefechtsrang ist nicht der Onlinerang (seperater modus)
3 lan modus
4 Es treten keine 2 unterschiedliche ränge gegneinander nur max 1 rang höher oder niedrieger als sein eigener.(armee rang nicht general rang)
5 Die armee wird nach jeder runde gespeichert (rescourcen einheiten soldatenränge und fuhrpark konstruktionen)
6 Kein MMO RPG primzip und kein F2pay
7 Demo level MP und erste Mission vom SP
8 GFWL oder Steamschutzt lieber GFWL
9 MP Spiel hatt ziele bsp finde dass oder vernichte gegner erforsche dass oder nehme basis ein oder erreiche nach gewisser zeit die geld menge.Sprengt irgendwass( ansatzt Risiko, risk Spielprimzip)
10 Spiel add on.(DLC) neue rümpfe andere panzerung oder spezielle waffen, die erst je Spiel erforscht werden(werden dann nicht gespeichert und sind als armee des gegner s makiert und gelten als hohe herausforderung und wird auch belohnt beim besiegen mit höheren Punkten für den haubtrang als general bzw als archievsments
11 vtol sollten dabei sein.
12 die einheiten kann man auf schnelligkeit oder auf panzerung starke waffen oder hinterlist rüsten (keine kombie) rpg talentbaum.

Es gibt richtige SP add on als DLC oder als erweiterung.
mann kann gebäude erobern in der 3rd person sicht als Spezialeinheit und eine squad wie in taktik shooter steuern.
Denke da an eroberung von kraftwerk radar produktionstätten konstruktiongebäude.
mann kann gegnerische konstruktionpläne Stehlen forschung Stehlen (nur Spion kein 3rd person)
und man kann den feindlichen genereal in der 3rd person sicht gefangennehmen (Spiel ende)oder töten.
So als finale vor der niederlage.Basen erobern.

So das waren so einige Ideen die Ich gern hätte.


----------



## kleinmatzel (11. Januar 2012)

Ich bin absoluter C&C Generals Fan und würde mir gerne wünschen:

- frei Sammeln von Rohstoffe
- Flugzeuge beispielweise Blackbird, B2 und orginelle Flugzeuge der Zukunft mit echten
  Tarnmuster
- Basisaufbau sollte auf jedenfall nicht fehlen
- Grafik ist sehr relevant
- große Attraktive Maps
- echte Tarnmuster
- moderne Schlachtschiffe auch sowie U-Boote wäre klasse
- moderne Waffensysteme allerart
- moderne Panzer bestückt mit gigantische Waffensysteme 
- Titan Panzer
- autarke Roboter mit faden koordiniertes Plasma Gewebe 
- Schere, Stein, Papier Spiel Prinzip


----------



## MrDay (14. Januar 2012)

Also ich habe mich auch extra angemeldet um zu der sammelautkion der wünsche meinen senf dazu zu geben!
Also zuerst mal der gute alte lan modus mit einstellbarer Ki
am besten mit grossen karten das man zum beispiel auch mal im Freundeskreis 5 freunde gegen 5 mittlere oder schwere computer gegner spielen kann!
Und natürlich ein koop lan modus den man vielleicht auch mit 2-3 weiteren Freunden zusammen durch zocken kann!
Dann ist mir das die 60-70 euro für den Kauf auch wert,wobei ich darauf hinweise das ich batttlefield 3 nicht gekauft habe da es mir ohne lan modus bei Privaten lan partys ohne bots nicht viel bringen tut und nicht überall internet zu finden ist!Obwohl ich es ja gerne lan fähig in meinen händen gehalten hätte was bestimmt auf unseren kleinen Privat lan Partys der knaller gewesen wäre!Aber wer seine Käufer vergraueln will und am falschen ende spart der hat schon!mfg euer MrDay


----------



## Veyoun (28. Januar 2012)

Genau wie paar andere hier, hab auch ich mich nur angemeldet um mit etwas Glück auch etwas zur Verbesserung von Generals 2 beizutragen.

Also...   ich habe wie viele von euch wohl auch, tausende Generals Games hinter mir und in meinen Augen sind folgende Punkte die Wichtigsten für Generals 2:

1. EA muss lernen seine Kunden nicht zu ignorieren...  
Ich habe schon zu Generals 1 Zeiten Emails an EA geschrieben, doch leider ist nie was passiert. Solange das so bleibt werde ich keine EA Spiele kaufen, was nicht heißt dass ich sie nicht spielen werde. Generals war bisher das letzte EA Spiel dass ich gekauft habe.

2. Die MUSIK in Generals 1... 
war der Hammer. Nicht umsonst hört man z.B. die USA Battle Themes immer wieder in diversen Galileo oder N24 Reportagen und Dokus. Ich hoffe dass Generals 2 wieder soviel Wert auf musikalische Untermalung legt.

3. Balance... 
Ich weiß, dass es nicht einfach ist eine gute Balance herzustellen, besonders wenn es 3 Fraktionen mit jeweils 3 Generälen gibt, aber da kommen wir wieder zu Punkt 1.
Die User können dabei helfen. Siehe Blizzard und Warcraft bzw. Starcraft.

4. Behaltet das grobe Spielprinzip bei... 
General Fähigkeiten die man nach und nach freischalten kann, sind einfach ein MUSS für Generals 2. Das unterscheidet Generals von all dem anderen RTS Müll. Ausserdem bitte keinen Future Müll wie bei C&C 3, 4, 5 etc.
Großteil der Waffen sollte aus unserer Realität stammen. Ein paar futuristische Superwaffen sind aber ok. Siehe Ionen-Kanone.

5. Und das ist der mit ABSTAND WICHTIGSTE PUNKT ! ! !
ES MUSS ETWAS GEGEN CHEATER UNTERNOMMEN WERDEN ! ! !

Cheater verseuchen das Klima und rauben der gesamten Community den Spielspaß.
Es muss dafür gesorgt werden, dass Cheater ihren Account gebannt bekommen, sodass sie das Spiel neu kaufen müssen.
Zum Beispiel könnte man ein Melde System ähnlich Leage of Legends einführen.
Wenn wieder nichts gegen Cheater getan wird, ist das Spiel schon tot, bevor es überhaupt rauskommt.

So das wars.
Vielleicht liest das ja noch einer.

Gruß
Veyoun


----------



## SirLoveJoy (6. März 2012)

Also ich finde das man garnicht so irre viel verändern muss!
Klar sollte alles zeitmäßig sein wie Grafik etc.,aber viele neuere Strategiespiele bauen auf neue mechaniken die voll nach hinten los gehen.
Viele Große Spiele hersteller sagen das man heute kaum noch Geld mit Strategiespielen machen kann,ist doch klar wenn man sich mal anschaut was sie so in letzter Zeit rausgehauen haben.
C&C4 fand ich z.B eine Frechheit,damit haben sie alles kaputt gemacht was sie sich jahrelang aufgebaut haben.
Die guten alten C&C Titel und auch Age of Empire I-III + Add ons,Empire Earth etc.das waren doch gute Strategiespiele.
Ich finde es wichtig das man seine Basis Aufbauen und Rescourcen sammeln kann,jeder wie er mag.
Entweder mit viel Defensiven sachen wie Türem etc. oder aber eben alles auf den Angriff auslegt.
Ich finde auch Wassereinheiten wie Kriegsschiffe/Transporter wichtig,diese werden ja oftmals ganz weg gelassen.
Verbesserungen erforschen ist auch immer gut.
Aufrüstbare/Verbesserbare Einheiten.
Kein onlinezwang!!!
Ein schönes Modernes Aufbaustrategiespiel das wünsche Ich mir!
Gruss an alle C&C Fans


----------



## Cythec (12. März 2012)

Kann mich SirLoveJoy nur anschließen.

Ein wichtiger Punkt für mich und für viele andere ist und bleibt einfach kein ORIGIN!

Ein paar neue Generäle könnten auch nicht schaden, habe aber nichts gegen die "Alten" einzuwenden.

Wassereinheiten sollten nicht enthalten sein finde Land und Luft völlig ausreichend.

DLC's wären auch unpassend, lieber Grundgame + Addon.

Aktuelle Grafik, bessere und längere Story, größere Karten und mehr Spieler, kein Einheitenlimit, also eigentlich ein Zero Hour nur neu verpackt und mit mehr Inhalt das würde mir persönlich reichen.

Hauptsache kein Origin und C&C4 mist


----------



## Seeras (18. März 2012)

Unbedingt sollte rein:

-Basisbau
-Mauern & Türme
-Land-, Luft- & Seestreitkräfte
-Superwaffen
-Ernsthafte Story
-Real Zwischensequenzen
-Zerstörbares Terrain
-Besetzbare Gebäude
-Schere Stein Papier Prinzip
-Fraktionen die sich stark unterscheiden

Zusatz Wünsche:

-Eine Möglichkeit zur Individualisierung der Einheiten
-Schlaue KI 
-Terraforming 
-Unterschiedliches Wetter
-Trefferzonen (Chassis, Motor, Waffen...)
-Pausemodus in dem Befehle erteilt werden können 
-Gebäude mit verschiedenen Looks (Zwei Fabriken die nebeneinander stehen zb das sie nicht 100% gleich aussehen)

So genug der Wünsche 
Egal wies ausgeht, ich freu mich riesig drauf.


----------



## 2F2F (26. April 2012)

So wie ich das sehe bin ich ziemlich spät dran, versuchen kann ich es dennoch! Für mich ist Generals DAS Strategiespiel! So wie es ist nur auf den aktuellen technischen Stand bringen! Aber ein paar Ideen hab ich dennoch  Wir bauen Gebäude, aber man sieht keine Einheiten oder Leute in der Basis bzw. in den Gebäuden! Dies würde ich "lebendiger" gestalten und draus vllt. sogar ein neues takt. Mittel basteln. In dem man die Gebäude "aufrüstet" müssten Soldaten bei Angriffen aus dem Gebäude feuern (es verteidigen) oder man rüstet Gebäude mit Abwehrtürmen aus! Wichtig freies bauen, egal wo egal wieviel! Wenn man Infanterie entwickelt, sollte es mind. ein Squad sein (Stichp. Tiberium Wars), "realistische Einheiten" wobei ich ebenfalls gut auf Wassereinheiten verzichten kann! Habe mal einen Mod (Europe) ausprobiert und fand da die Idee super, Reporter mit ins Kriegsgebiet zu nehmen und dadurch Geld zu verdienen. Bitte bitte bitte baut wieder ein Generalherausforderungsmodus mit ein, für den Langzeitspielspaß! Mehr Sprüche (von den Generälen) die eingeblendeten Videos bei Red Alert3 fand ich auch sehr unterhaltsam! Definitiv ein LAN Modus, das seit Ihr der PC Gemeinde schuldig (liebe EAler) Die Idee das sich Panzer aufrüsten in dem Sie Schrott einsammeln war sehr nett, und die Generalsbeförderungen sind unabdingbar! Wichtig bei solchen Spielen sind die Liebe zum Detail! Dann verzeiht man schnell Storyschwächen! Wenn man spürt das der Entwickler sich zeit genommen hat, kann a der User warten und b ist der user dankbar!


----------



## DDR-SIMSON (28. Juli 2012)

Ganz wichtig! Für sehr lange Spiele mit Großen Armeen...

Der Bolldozer muss wenn er gerade baut noch anwählbar sein für neue Aufträge und diese dann ABARBEITEN.

Wenn ein Gebäude beim Bulldozer in bau gegeben wird muss möglich sein das Gebäude direkt nochmal zu bauen mit dem gleichen Bolldozer OHNE immer nochmal ins Bau-Menü klicken zu müssen und das Gebäude nochmals auszuwählen !!!

UNBEDINNGT muss es eine Funktion in Kasernen&Waffenfabriken geben wodurch eine ENDLOSSCHLEIFE aktiviert wird, die permanenntes Bauen der Fahrzeuge ermöglicht. Am besten wäre es wenn man die normale "Bau-Auftragsliste" in unendlicher wiederholung stellen könnte. Dann könnte man Armeen baun die aus 2/3 aus Panzer und 1/3 aus Buggys bestehn z.b...

Waffenfabriken oder Flughäfen vom gleichen Typ sollten so wie Fahrzeuge gemeinsam per doppelklick aber über den sichtbaren Bildschirmbereich hinaus angewählt werden können um z.b. in jedem Flughafen ein Flugzeug Typs A bauen zu lassen ohne jeden Flughafen einzelln aus zu wählen... somit könnte man die "bauzeit" taktisch besser von der Anzahl der Gebäude abhängig machen.

Es sollte auch möglich sein seine Flughäfen & Waffenfabriken im STRG-1 zu markieren um dann schnell seine Armee wieder aufzubauen. Ohne einzeln jede Fabrig im 3min. rythmus mit einer neuen Bauliste zu füttern...


Schlussfolgernd finde ich das man sich streng an die realität und an die physikalischen Gesetze und den damit verbundenen SINN der Einheiten halten sollte. Nicht irrgendwelche SPACE teile die rumfliegen ohne Flügel und mit Läsern irrgendwelche Roboter abschießen die Arme haben die sie garnicht brauchen weil ihre LASER sowieso aus den Augen schießen... Wenn das in die richtung geht dann wäre Spiel fürn Arsch
Einfach 90% der Einheiten und Gebäude aus der Realiät ableiten und 10% aus Spekulationen...


----------



## DDR-SIMSON (28. Juli 2012)

DDR-SIMSON schrieb:


> sry, wollte den text nochmal Kurrekturlesen. Hier die Final-Version ;D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DDR-SIMSON (28. Juli 2012)

Richtig gut wäre noch nach einem Spiel - online oder offline -  wenn es wie bei Empire Eath ein voll aufgelistetes Fortschritts-Spielzeitdiagramm gäbe. Indem man sieht wann wer die größte Armee hatte und wie viel Geld etc...   anstatt der normalen Liste, der ich nur die Gesammt-Abgebaute-Rohstoffmenge entnehmen kann und alles andere nicht wirklich Sinn macht da ich nicht weis wann meiner Armee der "Durchbruch" gelangen ist oder nicht  
-	Armeestärke
-	Vermögen gesammt wenn man Panzer und Gebäude Upgrades zusammenzieht…
-	Gebäude
-	Zerstörte Gebäude oder „vernichtetes Vermögen Panzer Gebäude von Gegner

Cheater könnte man dann ganz leicht an "unpropotionalem" Vermögenswachstum herrauslesen


----------



## Eidgenosse11 (22. August 2012)

Was ich mir wünsche? Kein f2p. Ach, ich vergass, ihres Wischiwaschi Marketing Gebrabbel kann man nicht mehr ernst nehmen...


----------



## Peter23 (22. August 2012)

Generals mit moderner Grafik, gutem Netcode und vielen Jahren Support.


----------

